# Can I replace my PC laptop with JMRI/DecoderPro -with a Windows 10 tablet



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I run my DCC layout with a Windows 7 laptop connected via USB to an Arduino clone with motor shield and 15 VDC power supply.
I've started using a handheld wireless mini-tablet for the throttle, rather than the decoderpro throttles.
The laptop and mini-tablet communicate on my wireless home network.
I start decoder pro to energize the layout, then the laptop slides under the layout, but it is bulky.

Can I replace my PC laptop with JMRI -with a touch screen Windows 10 tablet 
Looking at a SmarTab 10.1" 2in1 Windows 10 Tablet 32GB 2GB Ram With Detachable Keyboard.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

what would have the USB connection to you arduino?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

gregc said:


> what would have the USB connection to you arduino?


The new windows 10 tablet


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If the tablet is actually running win 10 it should work fine. What I don't know is if there is a "tablet" version of win 10, that might pose a problem. I would check on a JMRI forum, if its possible, some one has already done it!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The JMRI web site (jmri.org) mentions that JMRI works on a Raspberry Pi, You might consider that as an inexpensive option. It might take a HDMI monitor, keyboard and mouse to get it working.


----------

